# Shooting at night/creative images



## riddle777 (May 15, 2010)

Hi,  

I recently purchased a Canon 7D, which was my first DSLR.  I shoot about 50% video and 50% photos.  I was curious if anyone could direct me to a great learning resource.  I am confused on what lenses to get for what situations, what settings to use, shooting at night, getting a nice creative touch, and just the camera overall.  I am slowly learning but would like to speed up the process with your help.

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan L (May 15, 2010)

A 7d for your first DSLR, nice. IT should serve you well for some time to come. 

Canon USA Consumer Products - EF Lenses 101

After that go to google.com and type away. You will be reading for months. Have fun with it.


----------



## D-B-J (May 15, 2010)

Primes--often a 1.8 to 2.8 aperture, fixed focal length, and oftentimes have SUPERB picture quality. 

Standard zooms-say 17-55--just for your regular everyday situations.

Wide angle-10-20-- for when you want as much of the scene in one picture as possible.

Fisheye--also similar to wideangle, but they give you a circular aspect to your photos

Long zoom-300+mm-- often used for wildlife and subjects where you dont want to be close.


Canon has a line of f4 lenses, that are good for the average-photographer.  They also make f2.8 versions, which are considered to be more of the "professional" lenses, and often cost ALOT!

If you are unsure what you want, rent a few, or go to a store and try them out. And READ as many articles and reviews as possibe.


----------



## leftypony (May 15, 2010)

I'm so extremely jealous that 7D is your first DSLR ... I saved my pennies and finally got a 50D (2nd DSLR ... 5th SLR)


----------



## KKJUN (May 15, 2010)

In all seriousness, read. A lot. First off, read the manual or at least watch the introduction-dvd to your camera (if there's one). Google stuff, read the stickied threads in this section. That should provide you with all the basic information. Also visit this forum a lot, I'm here for like half a year, and I've learned A LOT through it.


----------



## LearnMyShot (May 16, 2010)

check out my website  LearnMyShot - learn how to photograph anything  you may be interested in some info there


----------



## Canon_In_7D_Major (May 16, 2010)

My first DSLR as well!  Had it for a few months now and still am in love.  You mentioned interest in video...  Learn directly from the King:  Philip Bloom.  His "Learn 2 Shoot Great Video On Your Canon 7D" is priceless and practical...  He covers lenses, audio, lighting, actual config tweaks of the 7D for video, must-have gear and more.

I cannot recommend highly enough.  Check out the works on his site if you need some inspiration:  philipbloom.co.uk


----------

